#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές/Φορολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Insoft - Αμοιβές: Γενικά

## sundance

Σκεφτομαι να προβώ στην αγορά του.

Ξέρω οτι δεν έχει κόστος συντήρησης και ότι είναι αρκετά πλήρες.

Ποιες οι εντυπώσεις τω κατόχων?

----------


## cna

Άψογο sundance. Το έχω εδώ και ένα χρόνο και δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κανένα πρόβλημα. Συμφωνεί στους υπολογισμούς του με το σύστημα του ΤΕΕ, έχει όλα όσα χρειάζονται για τις αμοιβές αδειών, ΙΚΑ κλπ. και είναι ιδιαίτερα εύχρηστο αν και οι οθόνες του είναι κάπως απλοϊκές. Μπορεί όπως λες να μην έχει κόστος συντήρησης αλλά ενημερώνεται αρκετά συχνά. Το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα.

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Και να προσθέσω την πολύ καλή υποστήριξη .Με κλειστά μάτια, αγόρασέ το.

----------


## sundance

Από έντυπα αδείας και γενικά έντυπα είναι πλήρες?

----------


## cna

Ναι και ναι.  :Χαρούμενος:  Μπορείς να κατεβάσεις αν θέλεις και demo από το http://www.insoft.gr . Στέλνεις e-mail με τα στοιχεία σου και σου στέλνουν κωδικό χρήσης για 1 μήνα.

----------


## sundance

Ευχαριστώ cna.

Ρωτώ διότι βλέποντας *εδώ* στο πάνω μέρος δεν βλέπω και πολλά έντυπα.

Αυτά είναι όλα τα διαθέσιμα του προγράμματος?

----------


## cna

Ναι... Ποιό νομίζεις ότι λείπει; Πρόσεξε όμως ότι τα κουμπάκια έχουν και υποκαταλόγους...

----------


## sundance

Eυχαριστώ.Θα πειραματιστώ με το demo.

----------


## cna

Παράδειγμα "κάτω" από το ΙΚΑ θα βρεις τους πίνακες 1-3 καθώς και έντυπα ΑΠΔ και απόδοσης ΑΜΟΕ (δεν τα έχω χρησιμοποιήσει λόγω έλλειψης Α3 εκτυπωτή).

----------


## zena13

Κι εγώ που το έχω θεωρώ ότι είναι μάλλον το καλύτερο στην κατηγορία του. Ιδιαίτερα εύχρηστο, αναλυτικό και με πολύ καλή και συχνή  ενημέρωση. Η τιμή του είναι μάλλον αστεία. Όταν το δοκιμάσεις θα δεις.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

*ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ*.Με επεξηγήσεις κ αναφορές στα άρθρα της Νομοθεσίας.Συγχαρητήρια κ πάλι στον Κο Καραβούζη τόσο για το πρόγραμμά του,όσο κ για το ήθος του κ την εξυπηρέτησή του.*ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ* υποστήριξη κ *ΠΑΝΤΑ* στη διάθεσή μου.Ειλικρινά *ΔΕΝ* έχω ξαναδεί από *ΚΑΝΕΝΑ* προμηθευτή τέτοια συμπεριφορά.*ΑΨΟΓΟΣ* και Κύριος με Κ κεφαλαίο,του βγάζω το καπέλο.

----------


## JTB

Το καλύτερο, και ο Γιώργος (programmer) άψογος στην υποστήριξη...

----------


## sundance

Ένας άνθρωπος είναι για την υποστήριξη?

----------


## cna

Ναι αλλά πίστεψέ με σπανίως θα την χρειαστείς.

----------


## SIRADRAB

sundance, πράγματι είναι ένας άνθρωπος για την υποστήριξη αλλά κάνει για δέκα, πρόσεξέτο αυτό! Το πρόγραμμά του δουλεύει καλά και με εντελώς διαφορετική φιλοσοφία από τα συνήθη βαρέων βαρών. Κατέβασε το demο να το δεις και πάρε τηλέφωνο να αισθανθείς ότι μιλάς με συνάδελφο. Αυτά.

----------


## sundance

Bλέποντας άλλα προγράμματα έχουν και άλλα έντυπα (διάφορες αιτήσεις κλπ).

Μακάρι να ενσωματώνονταν μια τέτοια βιβλιοθήκη και στο πρόγραμμα της insoft.

----------


## SIRADRAB

Το κατέβασες το demo να το δεις? Εχει όλα τα έντυπα για κατάθεση φακέλου στην πολεοδομία, και αυτά που λέμε ''φορολογικά'', κρατήσεις-ΕΤΕ-ΤΣΜΕΔΕ-ΔΟΥ κλπ.

----------


## sundance

Δεν το κατέβασα ακόμα.

Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω όμως δεν έχει πιο γενικά έντυπα όπως έχει η ΤΟΛ.

Δεν είναι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο σαν δουλειά, θα μπορούσε να προστεθεί.

Έκτος και αν εχει κάποιον επιπλέον φάκελο με πρόσθετα έντυπα.

----------


## cna

sundance, πολλά από τα έντυπα εμφανίζονται μόνο όταν ανοίξεις τις αντίστοιχες κατηγορίες από την κύρια οθόνη. Γι' αυτό μπορεί να σου φαίνεται ότι λείπουν. Μόνο αν κατεβάσεις το demo θα έχεις πλήρη εικόνα...

----------


## SIRADRAB

sundance, να το σκεφτείς κι αλλιώς. Σε περίπτωση που δεν θα σου αρέσει θα έχεις και σε ποιόν να ξεσπάσεις μετά τα όσα σου είπαμε!

----------


## sundance

Το ξέρω ότι είναι καταπληκτικό πρόγραμμα.

Απλά νομίζω έχει κάποιες μικρές ατέλειες.

Προφανώς και σε λίγο καιρό θα γίνω κάτοχος και ει δυνατόν μεταπωλητής του υπάρχοντος αντιστοίχου λογισμικού...

----------


## cna

Ατέλειες λογικό είναι να υπάρχουν, όπως και σε όλα τα προγράμματα, αλλά με την τιμή που έχει προκύπτει εκπληκτική αναλογία value for money.

----------


## Xάρης

Στο πρόγραμμα που έχω ανεβάσει στα downloads για υπολογισμό αμοιβών, το value for money απειρίζεται! :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Balance

> Στο πρόγραμμα που έχω ανεβάσει στα downloads για υπολογισμό αμοιβών, το value for money απειρίζεται!


Ε, ναι είσαι άπαιχτος Χάρη. Μήπως να μη προβώ σε καμία αγορά και να κρατήσω απλά το πρόγραμμα του Χάρη?  :Χαρούμενος:  Τι του λείπει σε σχέση με τα άλλα? Σημειώστε ότι δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με τα φορολογικά αδείας ποτέ. Οπότε οι απόψεις σας έχουν ενδιαφέρον για εμένα.Όμως φοβάμαι ότι βγήκα εκ τος topic. Ας το κάνει νέο θέμα ο έξοχος ιδιοκτήτης για να ξεκινήσουμε ανάλυση και κριτική.Αν τα συμπεράσματα είναι θετικά και ξεπεραστούν οι όποιες ατέλειες προτείνω να πληρώσουμε ένα συμβολικό ποσό αγοράς για στήριξη του νέου αυτού δυναμικού φόρουμ!Που ελπίζω πάντα να υπάρχει μια διακριτή περιοχή μόνο για μηχανικούς.Ελπίζω να μη σας κουρασα.Σα να είχα ρέντα σήμερα ο άτιμος.Γενικά είμαι λακωνικός

----------


## Balance

Η δημιουργία xml με το χέρι είναι μια επίπονη δουλειά?

----------


## sundance

Ναι, άστο καλύτερα.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Αν του Χάρη είχε xml,θα ήταν το πιό τούμπανο πρόγραμμα αμοιβών ever!

Αλλά ας μην τα θέλουμε κ όλα στο τσάμπα...........κ ο Χάρης μας έκανε μάγκες από το μηδέν,μοιράζοντας τη δουλειά του.........ελάχιστοι έχουν τέτοιο ήθος,που αγγίζει τα όρια της ''αυτοκαταστροφής''....... :Χαρούμενος: 

Εγώ για τα xml αγόρασα της insoft κ είμαι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος.Κ ματαξαναεπαναλαμβάνω,η συμπεριφορά του Κου Καραβούζη είναι ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ!
Καμία σχέση με τους ''προμηθευτάδες'' προγραμμάτων που σου σπάνε τα νεύρα με την Τεχνική Υποστήριξη κ την πληρωμή.................

----------


## alf

Στηρίζω insoft και το προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα στον καθένα. Προτείνω όλοι να αντικαταστήσουν όλοι το χαοτικό και πολύπλοκο πρόγραμμά τους με το απλό και εύχρηστο πρόγραμμα insoft. Μια ετήσια συντήρηση που δεν θα πληρωθεί αποσβαίνει το κόστος αγοράς. Με το προγραμμα αυτό κατανόησα όλη την διαδικασία των φορολογικών και αυτό οφείλεται και στις επεξηγήσεις που εμφανίζονται πατώντας τα ερωτηματικά για κάθε ενέργεια. Και βγάζω κόστος αδείας σε ένα λεπτό έχοντας και πλήρη εποπτεία για τα δεδομένα που έχω εισάγει διότι δεν κρύβοντα σε αναδυόμενα μενού.
Αντιμετώπισα και εγώ τα μούτρα του ελεγκτή αλλά τελικά υποχώρησε αυτός. Αν γίνουμε πολλοί που το χρησιμοποιούμε τότε δεν θα ξινίζουν οι ελεγκτές τα μούτρα τους. 
Όσο για το ήθος του Κου Καραβούζη συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω με τον zavi και στα δύο του post.

----------


## ssouanis

Δαγκωτό, από απλότητα, πληρότητα, υποστήριξη, τιμή....
Απλά τα πάντα....

----------


## Xάρης

Σύμφωνοι, αλλλά με μια γενικότερη επιφύλαξη.
Αν όπως λέγεται θα καταργηθούν οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές, προγράμματα σαν αυτό θα είναι χρήσιμα;
Για τον υπολογισμό μόνο και μόνο των πινάκων του ΙΚΑ και των κρατήσεων της εφορίας;
Με ένα excel μπορείς να τα έχεις όλα αυτά στο τζάμπα μάλιστα.

Καλώς ή κακώς, με την κατάργηση των ελαχίστων αμοιβών κάποιοι άνθρωποι θα οδηγηθούν στην ανεργία. Το ακριβώς αντίθετο απ' ό,τι ευαγγελίζονται όλοι οι αρμόδιοι υπουργοί και όχι μόνο.

Συνέχεια της γενικότερης συζήτησης περί κατάργησης των ελαχίστων αμοιβών γίνεται *ΕΔΩ*.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------

